# Hip - Fully Completely 2015



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

1/17/15 - Windsor, ON
2/4/15 - Victoria, BC
2/6/15 - Vancouver, BC
2/7/15 - Kelowna, BC
2/9/15 - Calgary, AB
2/10/15 - Lethbridge, AB
2/12/15 - Edmonton, AB
2/14/15 - Winnipeg, MB
2/17/15 - St. Catharines, ON
2/18/15 - Toronto, ON
2/20/15 - Montreal, QC
4/8/15 - St. John's, NL
4/10/15 - Moncton, NB
4/11/15 - Halifax, NS
4/14/15 - Kingston, ON
4/15/15 - Oshawa, ON
4/17/15 - London, ON


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 26 Kirkland Lake, ON
June 27 Kirkland Lake, ON 
June 29 Kitchener, ON 
July 1 Toronto, ON 
July 3 Windsor, ON
September 23 Saskatoon, SK 
September 24 Medicine Hat, AB 
September 26 Prince George, BC 
September 27 Kamloops, BC 

hip.com presale (March 10) is "eldorado"


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Front row for the San Francisco show! W00T! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Atta boy, iaresee...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

4/15/15 - GM Centre, Oshawa
1. Grace, Too 
2. At Transformation 
3. Man Machine Poem 
4. In View 
5. My Music at Work 

Fully Completely
6. Courage (for Hugh MacLennan) 
7. Looking for a Place to Happen 
8. At the Hundredth Meridian 
9. Pigeon Camera 
10. Lionized 
11. Locked in the Trunk of a Car 
12. We'll Go Too 
13. Fully Completely 
14. Fifty-Mission Cap 
15. Wheat Kings 
16. The Wherewithal 
17. Eldorado 

Encore:
18. Fireworks 
19. Boots or Hearts 
20. Bobcaygeon 
21. New Orleans Is Sinking 
22. Little Bones 

Plenty of nice guitars - must have been 3 or 4 Les Pauls, 4 Tele variations, Baker's PRS CE24 - but one oddity was an electric Langlois played on a couple encore tunes. Very sorta Les Paul in shape, it was made from a maple tree that fell in the yard of a home once owned by Alex Muir, the guy who wrote "Maple Leaf Forever" in 1867 (Confederation for those history buffs...) Leaves on this tree were his inspiration apparently. Canadian musicians will be the "care taker" of the guitar for a year at a time and Paul Langlois received the guitar earlier this year for his time with it. Sorry I only got a lousy pic of it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for posting


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Better pic of the Maple Leaf Forever guitar. Can't tell from this pic, but I do believe the 5th fret inlay is a pair maple leafs.


----------

